

Ask HN: Experience with escrow.com - pan69

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m about to purchase something for which I need to use escrow.com. There is (for me) quite a bit of money involved.<p>Does anyone have experiences they&#x27;d like to share using this service and in particular the purchase of a domain name.<p>Thanks,
Luke<p>PS: I&#x27;m not based in the states and neither is the seller.
======
bachback
I have no experience, but alternatively check out sedo.com, they have escrow
too.

